# sachen verschwinden lassen



## vali666 (18. November 2005)

hi,

ich frage mich schon länger wie ichs im photoshop am besten sachen verschwinden lassen kann! so wie auf dem bild, wie macht man so was am besten das es nicht gleich so billig ausschaut

http://www.worth1000.com/emailthis.asp?entry=95615


----------



## McAce (18. November 2005)

Auf der Seite findest auch direkt ein Tutorial zum verschwinden lassen von 
Gegenständen.

http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161099

Bei deinen speziellen Fall ist das very simpel, einfach die Reifen maskieren 
dann eine neue Ebene anlegen und den Hintergrund per Stempel aufragen
gegebenfalls noch mit dem Reperaturpinsel Korrekturen vornehmen.
Anschließend die maske entfernen und die Ränder unter zu Hilfe nahme einer
Ebenenmaske weichmachen.

McAce


----------



## Digg-R- (18. November 2005)

mach 2 Fotos von der selben Stelle , einmal ohne, einmal mit Gegenstand den die bearbeiten willst


----------

